# Old Spartan Machine



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Lets see if any of the old timers here remember seeing or using this machine. Its a Spartan 600. The cable passes through the handle of the moor. Its designed so you can keep the motor close to the blockage.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Never seen one. Does it still work?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Never seen one. Does it still work?


Like a charm. It takes some getting used to though. I will try to make a vid of me using it.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i remember that cleaner, we use to have that same one. you could get it wound up real easy if you wernt careful.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, interesting machine. I have never seen one of those. a video would be cool.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

That looks better than any of their new models....and definitely better than anything RIDGED could make.:whistling2:


----------



## panchoblinky (Mar 11, 2013)

Yo Ron 
Dave Doyle from L.A. here
Im on this forum too,,,,
If you ever find another Spartan 600 let me know,,,
Id like to buy one
Best Regards
DD


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

To heck with the tool...WHERE'S YOUR HAT?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the 600. They were very popular around here years ago. I own two of them myself plus a real old O'Brien that looks like it either inspired, or was inspired by the model 600.


----------



## Mipipetech (Nov 2, 2020)

Wanted to dredge up an old thread, I just got three of these spartan 600 brand new in the box for $800! With a ton of brand new spartan cables, will post pictures, they look like they’re a great machine


----------



## Mipipetech (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Mipipetech (Nov 2, 2020)

Brand spanking new! If anyone is interested in one I’d sell one, I purchased several, your choice of spartan brand cable 😁


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks great ! first Spartan that I ever used on a rooftop clearing a kitchen sink drain,


----------



## Mipipetech (Nov 2, 2020)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Looks great ! first Spartan that I ever used on a rooftop clearing a kitchen sink drain,


Ya I really lucked out! All new in box, I don’t need three but I’m definitely keeping one! I have a tool fetish lol


----------



## RonnieACSD (Jul 30, 2021)

Mipipetech said:


> Brand spanking new! If anyone is interested in one I’d sell one, I purchased several, your choice of spartan brand cable 😁


do you still have it available interested


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

RonnieACSD said:


> do you still have it available interested


----------



## fpizzolo (Sep 22, 2021)

SewerRatz said:


> Lets see if any of the old timers here remember seeing or using this machine. Its a Spartan 600. The cable passes through the handle of the moor. Its designed so you can keep the motor close to the blockage.


I have a working one. Use it for really tuff clogs. Kicks ass


----------



## fpizzolo (Sep 22, 2021)

fpizzolo said:


> I have a working one. Use it for really tuff clogs. Kicks ass


What Price can I ask for it? Retired now and have other machines.


----------



## nyckiller133 (2 mo ago)

SewerRatz said:


> Lets see if any of the old timers here remember seeing or using this machine. Its a Spartan 600. The cable passes through the handle of the moor. Its designed so you can keep the motor close to the blockage.


I have one still.
What is it worth? Any Idea?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

nyckiller133 said:


> I have one still.
> What is it worth? Any Idea?


You won’t get an answer until you follow the rules.









Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com













READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------

